# getting: 00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 27-00 - Implausible Signal



## fkacct (Dec 12, 2005)

*GETTING: 00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 27-00 - Implausible Signal*

00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
I am getting this code on a 2001 Audi TT and I am not able to erase/clear the code like I was able to with the other fault codes I had....using vag-com 311.2
Any idea what this could be?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: GETTING: 00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 27-00 - Implausible Signal (fkacct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fkacct* »_00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
Any idea what this could be?

Check the wiring to the sensor and the sensor itself, maybe you hit the ground with yur oil pan and damaged the sensor that way.


----------



## fkacct (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: GETTING: 00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (Theresias)*

Will do....but the funny thing is that my temperature sensor is working correctly.....plus, it says "Implausible signal" rather than "Open or Short to Plus" 

Thanks, Ben


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: GETTING: 00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (fkacct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fkacct* »_Will do....but the funny thing is that my temperature sensor is working correctly.....

How did you check the sensor?


----------



## fkacct (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: GETTING: 00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (Theresias)*

Is it not the sensor that shows the coolant temperature on the instrument cluster?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: GETTING: 00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (fkacct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fkacct* »_Is it not the sensor that shows the coolant temperature on the instrument cluster?

Nope, as the fault code says... Sensor for *Oil Level/Temperature* (G266).


----------

